# little Santa hat?



## hedgie love

I was thinking about making Herisson a little Santa hat for Christmas. I'm pretty sure that it will just fall off if I don't do something to help hold it on. I was thought that I might be able to attach a strap to it to go under his chin, but I wasn't sure. _Is there a safe way to keep a little hat on a hedgehog? A strap? Elastic?_


----------



## Kalandra

I've seen loose elastic straps used to hold costumes on hedgehogs that were entered in contests at hedgehog shows. They seem to work long enough for the hedgehog to be judged... well most of the time.


----------



## Mika

I use an elastic for mines


----------



## LizardGirl

Hee hee, the last one is so cute!


----------



## Genevieve

i likes le first one. :lol:


----------



## 2SloSHOs

How can you look at those and not smile LOL Awesome


----------



## sillybowtie

After seeing these photo's I decided to make an Elf hat out of fleece for my hedgie! I looked at a photo of a human elf hat and then made my own pattern. I spent a long time making it and even put a tiny bell at the top. I knew I spent way too much time on it but had fun decorating it. I think if I practice putting hats on Ace often he will decide he likes them also. Next year I am going to make a top hat and he can be a snowman!


----------



## Nancy

Both Santa and his elf are adorable. You both did a great job on the hats.


----------



## LinzardB

what would happen if they puffed up and got scared with the clothes on.. I'm sure the hat would just fall off.. but the CLOTHING is just ADORABLE.. and i;m pretty good with a sewing machine.


----------



## Mika

Mika never puffes up!! She never lifts her quils up neigther!! She's very sociable hedgehog!! And Kalia too. Sometimes she will lift her quills but rarelly!!


----------



## sillybowtie

Ace did not like the elf hat being put on but with food in his mouth he was fine. He kept it on after the food was gone, but I took it off to keep him safe.


----------



## spikesmcgee

Adorable!!!


----------

